# Do you have a flashing damage?



## ronpickle

Roof Flashing is made up of either galvanized steel or aluminum. If it is It is used to cover the joints between the roof and the wall of the building and plays an important role in preventing the water leakage into the house. But if the flashing is damaged then how to repair it and what are the reasons behind? I wrote a mini-blog on this topic, please visit the link below to review and give your views:
http://mydfwroofer.com/do-i-have-flashing-damage/


----------



## Allant

*Roofing contractors Oakville*

*This flexible flashing, TYPAR Flashing RA for Windows and Doors 6"x75' Roll *

I use this stuff around all my window and doors.


www.shingleroofing.ca


----------



## Dimensional

I read your blog .. I can say it very well written and explained. Thanks for Sharing

----------------------------------
Roofers Austin | Austin Roofers


----------

